# Mayhem Miller To Bellator???? Coker Is Showing Interest...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Scott Coker is willing to talk to Mayhem Miller about a potential return to fighting if Miller is mentally healthy, despite his role in the brawl that many credit with killing the Strikeforce promotion.
> 
> “That takes me right back to the CBS events. Boy, I’m starting to shake over here,” Coker said at the mention of Miller’s name.
> 
> ...



Source ---------> http://www.bjpenn.com/coker-willing-to-give-mayhem-miller-a-chance-under-the-bellator-banner/


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

At first I thought it was stupid. Miller's in ring abilities are terrible now and he's crazy.

But then again, he's still a "name". Bellator can profit off of bringing names like Mayhem, Rampage, King Mo etc. into Bellator because if they dominate, then they're obviously better than everyone else and they SHOULD have been signed, and if they get their arses kicked then people have tuned in to view someone beating a popular name, boosting their own name.

I got into BAMMA after seeing Tom Watson Vs Alex Reid. Reid was a joke for a main event, but it got me watching Kong and knowing some names of guys on the undercard.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> At first I thought it was stupid. Miller's in ring abilities are terrible now and he's crazy.
> 
> But then again, he's still a "name". Bellator can profit off of bringing names like Mayhem, Rampage, King Mo etc. into Bellator because if they dominate, then they're obviously better than everyone else and they SHOULD have been signed, and if they get their arses kicked then people have tuned in to view someone beating a popular name, boosting their own name.
> 
> I got into BAMMA after seeing Tom Watson Vs Alex Reid. Reid was a joke for a main event, but it got me watching Kong and knowing some names of guys on the undercard.


Miller had some serious layoff/injuries and personal problems the last few years. 

When he's healthy and going through camps he's actually a pretty dangerous guy. 

I'd love to see a focused Mayhem Miller again. He's not to be played with and his ground game is actually pretty sick.

He did better against Jake Shields on the ground than Damian Maia did... and that's saying a lot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I only really seen the Bisping fight first and he got absolutely destroyed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I only really seen the Bisping fight first and he got absolutely destroyed.


He was a different fighter then... he's beaten Tim Kennedy and Choked out Robbie Lawler in the past...

Problem with Mayhem is that he's his own worst enemy. He can get lazy on his off time and that messes up his cardio.

He had two fights in 2010 one in 2011, and one in 2012. he just wasn't keeping up with the game and the results showed.

He was doing a lot of T.V. appearances and filming for Bully Beatdown... on top of injuries and personal problems.

His MMA performances at that time really sucked. 

I hope he really comes back. He's always fun to watch in full form.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Horrible idea the guy is a train wreck who should not have a job


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Problem with Mayhem is that he's his own worst enemy. He can get lazy on his off time and that messes up his cardio.


That is the least of Mayhem's problems.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is the least of Mayhem's problems.


Who cares, it's an issue with his fighting style and was an undoing in his Bisping fight. As I stated previously he's had some serious personal problems that have affected his carreer as well.

And once again a focused Mayhem Miller is a great test for any 185er IMO.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

It would fit in with SF 2.0. Names mean more then usual and this guy is a D list celeb who has made somewhat nefarious headlines.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Who cares, it's an issue with his fighting style and was an undoing in his Bisping fight. As I stated previously he's had some serious personal problems that have affected his carreer as well.
> 
> And once again a focused Mayhem Miller is a great test for any 185er IMO.


I think his ship has sailed. Mentality has a ton to do with any kind of professional sport. I personally would love to see him come in and do great as I liked Mayhem a lot in the past, just not sure he will.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think his ship has sailed. Mentality has a ton to do with any kind of professional sport. I personally would love to see him come in and do great as I liked Mayhem a lot in the past, just not sure he will.


A lot of people said the same thing about Vitors carreer after he lost his sister and became an alcoholic and started losing fights that he wasn't supposed to.... took his hiatus and slowly climbed back up.

Miller is a different case however and we both know that...

Coker is willing to give him a shot if he is serious about fighting again.... it would be interesting to see what he makes of it. If he is focused I think he'd have some pretty damn entertaining and comptetitive fights left in him.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i'm willing to give him a chance.... one single chance... back in the ring. personal life outside the ring i don't care about. he doesn't even have to win his first time back; he just has to not suck like his last 2 showings did.


----------

